# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  .ألحقوا السعودي قبل فوات الأوان!!!!!

## العرّش

*... كل من حضر المطار لاحظ الغضب الذي كان يغطي وجه اللاعب الفنان الصبور عبد الحميد عماري(السعودي) أو ميدو أو الفتي الطاير أو السلطان عبد الحميد ( كثرة الألقاب تدل علي عظمة المسمي) .
..لا يختلف اثنان علي موهبته ..وأيضا جميع المدربين .. وحتي كروجر عندما أشركه في مباراة الأشانتي اطراريا ندم بأنه لم يشركه منذ بداية البطولة وبالأخص مباراة الشبيبة في الجزاير لأن الفرصتين الضاعن من ايداهور والزهرة في الشوط الول كأنا كفيلات بصعود الزعيم للنهايئ .. 
.. الكل كان بيقول مازدا مازدا .. وذهب مازدا وتألق السعودي في مبارتي الوحدات وحتي خروجه كان كارثة .. وتألق أخر مباراة سيكافة وهزم زامبيا وعاد وتألق مباراة العرب الودية وكل الأنباء كانت من كينيا تشيد به وبأنه المرشح الأول مع لاسانا وسفاري وموسي الزومة وبلة وسعيد وكلتشي لدخول التشكيلة .. ليأتي كروجر ويبعده .. عندما كأن يريد أن يعيد زكرياته في رواندا التي يشهد كل جمهورها علي تميزه واستغربوا لأبعاده كما استغربنا نحن أفيدونا أفادكم الله ومازدا برئ من التهمة ..
.. أمس تحدث بانه زهد في اللعب يا احترف خارجيا يا اعتزر اللعب .. وكونه صبر كل هذه السنوات وقالوا للصبر حدود وأظن صبره نفد .. وعندما تشعر أي انسان بأنه دوما مساعد وليس طبيبا وتقول ليه مساعد الياي عمره ما بيبقي ياي .. مازا يفعل ..انا من مناصري وجود كروجر ودافعت مع كثير من الأحباب بأن يستمر .. لكن أذا كان استمراره بتدمير أخر موهبة انتجها الزعيم بعد الملك فليزهب .. ميدو مكانه ليس الكنبة ... نعم خط الهجوم ممتلئ ولكن وارقو ليس مهاجم واذا كيفه المدرب علي هذا الوضع نكون قد خسرناه كصانع ألعاب وايضا خسرنا خانة مهاجم لأن أهدافه دايما تأتي من الخلف وليس كتمركز السعودي وكلتشي وطمبل ...
... أنه مريخ المتعة فلذلك لا تحبسوا مننا المتعة!!!!!
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*السعودى تم استبعادة حتى من ال18 لاعب
السعودى صرح لليوم لصحيفة الكورة بأنه يفكر فى الاحتراف أو الاعتزاااال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاصرار  علي  مشاركه  العجب  باستمرار   وهو   بلياقه  متدنيه   وبلا جهد   ولا حركه   من  الاسباب  التي تحد  من مشاركه عبدالحميد   ......   العجب   دوحه  وارفه  تحت  ظلها  الوريف   زبلت  لنا زهرات   كثر   ,,,,,    كلام  صادم  لكنه  الحقيقه التي لا نحب  مواجهتها   ونتهرب  منها  بلا مبرر   ,,,,,,    وارقو   خلف   مهاجمين  اثنين    عبدالحميد  وكلتشي  او طمبل  هو  التشكيل الامثل  ,,,   العجب   امجاده  خلفه   لا امامه   ولا جديد لديه  يقدمه  لنا  ,,,,,   يحب  ان  نبدا  مرحله  الفطام   حتي لا نفقد عبدالحميد  وغيره   ,,,,   العجب  للربع ساعه الاخير  وللعام  الاخير   ايضا   ,,,,
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*صراحة
كلام مؤثر من السعودي
وثقة عمياء منه ايضا

لكن الحقيقة المؤلمة ان السعودي بطبيعة اداءه غير مؤهل للاحتراف

الاحتراف يحتاج لثلاث اشياء اساسية

القوة
السرعة
الانضباط التكتيكي علي مدار ال90 دقيقة

والسعود يمتلك هذه الثلاث مقومات بدرجات وسطي حتي الان

السعودي هداف من طراز نادر ( الكورة بتريدو جدا )   بشروط محددة
هي ان يلعب ضد خصوم هشة ولا تجيد الالتحام والسرعة والانقضاض

السعودي للاسف لا يريد ان يفهم انه عليه بذل المزيد من الجهد حتي يكون مقنعا لكثير من المدربين
ليكون اساسيا في وجود طمبل وايداهو والان كلاتشي ( اذا استثنينا وارغو )
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*السعودي أفضل من كليتشي بـ 1000000 مرة....ولكنها عقدة (الثأر من الهلال) لرد ضربة فييرا... 
- السعودي موهبته كموهبة مالك معاذ السعودي والقحطاني وعماد الحوسني العماني وإسماعيل مطر الإماراتي...
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*السعودي هداف و موهوب نعم 
و لكنه لا يطور نفسه و لا يريد ان يتخلص من عيوبه 
فلو  فعل ذلك سيكون اللاعب الاول لاي مدرب 
اكبر نقاط ضعفه استسلامه للرقابة 
ما لم يلتفت لنفسه و ينع مدربه سيظل صديق لدكة البدلاء 
و سيعجل برحيله من المريخ 
رغم انني اختلف مع كروجر لكنه ليس هو من يقصد لاعب ليحطمه 
سعيد السعودي ظل موسم كامل في دكة البدلاء لم يشارك الا في الدورة التمشيطية 
لم ييأس كان يتدرب وحيدا ايام راحة الفريق حتي اقنع مدربه 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*قصدك الحقوا المريخ قبل فوات الاوان 
*

----------


## Mr speed

*المجلس قرر أيقافه لحين مثوله للجنه التحقيق
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*لعاب ولعاب ولعاب ..ومن احسن المهاجمين الصريحين ..ولكن ..المحترفين الاجانب حسب فهم البعض لهم اولوية ...ولي متين ح يقعد كدة ... نصو عاقل ونصو مجنون .. ربنا يعينو بس ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

السعودي أفضل من كليتشي بـ 1000000 مرة....ولكنها عقدة (الثأر من الهلال) لرد ضربة فييرا... 
- السعودي موهبته كموهبة مالك معاذ السعودي والقحطاني وعماد الحوسني العماني وإسماعيل مطر الإماراتي...



بل افضل من كليتشي وايداهو كمان وحتى هيثم طمبل ، السعودي لاعب عبقري بمعنى الكلمة وهذا الكروجر ليس بمدرب ولا يفهم في الكورة اصلاً السعودي من جيل العباقرة امثال دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب وجلوسه على الكنبة فيه ظلم للاعب وللجمهور ايضاً السعودي له حساسية مفرطة مع الشباك وله اهداف لا يحرزها الا عبقري كورة ، واخر اهدافه العجيبة في مرمى الوكرة 
*

----------


## ziyada

*السعودى اصابه الاحباط ,,,لانه كلما بذل الجهد واقنع المدرب,,,واحرز الاهداف الصعبه وباليمين والشمال والراس ,,,
وجد نفسه فى الاحتياطى,,,ولكى يكتسب ما ينقصه فى نظر المرب لابد من المشاركه والصقل,,,على اللعب العنيف وما شابه,,,
والسعودى فى كل مره يتوقف فيها ويشارك كانت تظهر فيه تطورات ظاهره,,,وفى النهايه هو بشر يخوانا ,,,السعودى محتاج لدعم معنوى وتحفيز..وزعله يدل على غيرته ايضا,,,
ولكن المدرب نظرته كثيرا ما تكون تجاريه فى ظل وجود مهاجمين يعجبه لعبهم فى نظره,,,
يجب من الصفوه للوقوف مع السعودى فى محنته لكى لا نفقده بالدعم المعنوى حتى من يرون عدم حوجه الفريق له فى الوقت الحالى فهو يمثل مستقبل هجوم المريخ قريبا وليس بعيدا,,,لكبر سن الوطنيين ,,,والمحترفيين لن يدومو للمريخ ,,,
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الان السعودى خارج سيطرة رجالات المريخ 

مكان السعودى غير معروف 


يا للفوضى 

الان فقط اختلف مع كروجر لو كانت مشكلة السعودى هى عدم مشاركته اساسيا 
ولكن يبدو ان مشكلة السعودى اكبر بكثير
مشكلة تدخل فيها الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الان السعودى خارج سيطرة رجالات المريخ 

مكان السعودى غير معروف 


يا للفوضى 

الان فقط اختلف مع كروجر لو كانت مشكلة السعودى هى عدم مشاركته اساسيا 
ولكن يبدو ان مشكلة السعودى اكبر بكثير
مشكلة تدخل فيها الاتحاد العام



 طيب ما تورينا ,,,ما تجهجهونا ياخ,,,ولا تكتيك يا وليد
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا زيادة 

السعودى زعلان من كروجر 

عشان كروجر ختاهو كنبة 

السعودى قام صرح لجريدة الكورة بالكلام دة 

قوم يا المجلس ارفع الكلام دة للجنة الانضباط 

قوم يا السعودى احلف بالتقطتعك يا تعتزل يا تلعب برة البلد دى 
يعنى مريخ نهى تانى
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*والله,,الاداره كمان لازم تضبط اللاعبين ,,,وكروجر هو المدرب يختار حسب رؤيته,,,والسعودى محبط وليه حق ,,,
السعودى بالاحصائيات هو معدل احرازه للاهداف هو الافضل
حسب رايى,,فى نهايه الممتاز لمل لقى فرصته كان يحرز بمعدل اكثر من هدف ونص فى المباراه,,فى العربيه عنده 3 اهداف فى الوحده فى مباريتين وبرضو ما كمل 
لازم الجمهور المريخى يقيف معاه عشان يطلع من الدبرسه دى,,
لكن حيحترف كيف ,,هل فى عروض,,,اذا فى عروض افضل له والمريخ ان يحترف ويكتسب خبره ويغير جو ويعمل ليه حبه قريشات ويجى ,,لانو كروجر ما اظن يديه فرصه ,,,كروجر داير لعيبه نص وهجوم مدافعين ,,مكابسه وجري,,,زول حريف ما بنفع معاه
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا جماعه كروجر يعمل شنو
كلاتشي لا يمكن تجاهله وطمبل دا كلامو برا
وايداهور عاد دا بنقدر 
أما الملك يكفي أنه الملك
ودا كلو كوم والورغنه براها كوم
يعني السعودي مفروض يكون عاقل ويصبر شويه
                        	*

----------


## العرّش

*...سؤال عفوي هل تزكرون جرية كروجر وقفزته اللاأرادية بعد هدف السعودي في نيل الحصاحيصا الموسم السابق حتي فقد وقاره .. وقال لم اجد لاعب يحركني في حياتي مثل عبد الحميد ...طيب الغير القناعات شنو؟؟؟؟؟
..للأجابة علي هذا السؤأل أبحثوا معي ...
1/ من سجل طمبل ؟؟
2/ من سجل كلتشي؟؟؟؟
3/ ومن هو الذي أتي بميدو من الأمير؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العرّش
					


3/ ومن هو الذي أتي بميدو من الأمير؟



عبد القادر يا عرش 

انت خطير خطير خطير 

هذه قبعتى ارفعها اليك 

هى طلاسم تحتاج منا لكبير اجتهاد حنى نفك رموزها 

وانت تسير فى الا تجاه الصحيح 

احترامى العميق لك
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*يعنى كروجر مسير ,,,وماذدا كان مسير,,,,
لا اظن المسؤوليه مسؤولية المدرب,,,ثم الاعب عليه احترام وجهه نظره ,,,,ولكن ,,,
على الادارة والمدرب استعمال الاسلوب المناسب للمحافظة على كل اللاعبين جاهزين فنيا وبدنيا لكى يكون جاهزا عند الحوجه,,,
*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عبد القادر يا عرش 

انت خطير خطير خطير 

هذه قبعتى ارفعها اليك 

هى طلاسم تحتاج منا لكبير اجتهاد حنى نفك رموزها 

وانت تسير فى الا تجاه الصحيح 

احترامى العميق لك



 ..
:thumbs_up:
*

----------

